# RTP Stream überprüfen...



## MAGIo (29. Jun 2011)

Wie kann ich mit einer Server / Client Applikationen überprüfen wie die Qualität der Übertragung ist? Es reicht ja auch Strings zu schicken und später zu gucken wieviel ankommt. Gibt es da schon Beispiele?


----------



## mabuhay (30. Jun 2011)

Soviel ich weiss müsste das irgendwas low-level sein. Der Network-Layer oder so stellt ja schon sicher dass alles ankommt. Schickst du einen String, dann kommt auch alles an.


----------



## MAGIo (30. Jun 2011)

Also MUSS ich eine Audiodatei schicken. Mies... Ich weiss ja nicht, wie ich die überprüfen kann


----------



## mabuhay (30. Jun 2011)

Achso, also ich nehme mal an du willst die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit testen. Mit einer Checksumme, oder einfach mit der Anzahl Bytes, kannst du ja überprüfen ob die Audiodatei komplett angekommen ist. Macht aber nicht unbedingt Sinn da, wie gesagt, dies schon sichergestellt ist. Und bei einem RTP-Stream wird die Audiodatei ja kontinuierlich gesendet und vom Empfänger direkt abgespielt, Also macht Checksumme oder Anzahl Bytes nicht viel Sinn.

Für deinen Fall bräuchtest du die Datenübertragungsrate, also wie viel Bytes pro Sekunde übertragen werden können. Dann kannst du berechnen ob deine Audiodatei ohne Stocken übertragen werden kann. Bei einer MP3 mit 128 kbit/s müsstest du also mindestens 128 kbit/s übertragen können.


----------



## MAGIo (30. Jun 2011)

Nee Jitter, Delay und verlorene Pakete würden reichen...


----------

